# nas building and transcoded video for ps3



## Toto (Mar 3, 2012)

Dear All, 

The point of this thread is: how to build a seamless NAS that could incorporate a "transcoding layer" so that any video could be played by a playstation 3? The way I do it today (very basic I recognize) is to use vuze as bittorent client and by simply drag n'drop a video file of from the library into a "ps3" folder under "device playback" (quoting vuze setup), it can be read by the ps3 through dlna/upnp (not sure which of those) wirelessly.

As a more elegant alternative, would it make sense - for instance - to buld a linux nas with ps3mediaserver? I would rather prefer a FreeBSD alternative.

(any request for clarification shall be welcomed)


----------



## jalla (Mar 4, 2012)

net/mediatomb could perhaps fit the bill. Specifically, mediatomb can do transcoding on-the-fly.


----------



## throAU (Mar 4, 2012)

also "ps3 media server".  written in java for the most part, cross platform.


----------



## beyert (Apr 4, 2012)

I can confirm that PS3MediaServer definitely works on FreeBSD, as I've used it in the past.  Just download pms-generic-linux-unix-X.Y.Z.tgz, and run PMS.sh to execute it.

I haven't used it recently, though.  I use net/ushare now, since I no longer need transcoding, which uses tons of CPU and RAM.

If you do use PS3MediaServer, make sure that your duplex is set to exactly to what you get from ifconfig, (don't use auto) otherwise, it will be incredibly slow.  Also, you might need to use wired ethernet, if you want to minimize video lag.


----------

